# Empty Space at top of screen



## Gillygad3 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi,

I had a web bar at the top of my screen so I uninstalled it, but now any program I run still has the empty space at the top, the programs are maximised but that empty space is still there. Trying to expand the window does nothing, its like something is there but invisible.

The print-screen is of this thread with the top of my desktop in the background, that's where the web bar was. (This is a new laptop as well).


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try resetting the screen resolution


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you still have the problem I would install one of the programs here :-

https://www.raymond.cc/blog/monitor-software-installs-remove-leftovers-install-monitor/

Run the program you chose above then monitor a new install of the web bar then uninstall the web bar within the program you downloaded. That should get rid of everything the web bar install did.


----------

